# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Антивирусы  >  Внимание! Новая угроза!

## DimaSem

На электронную почту с адреса: [email protected] приходит сообщение следующего содержания:

При рассмотрении Вас, в  качестве поставщика, прошу предложить адекватные и конкурентоспособные цены  на следующую  продукцию Спецификация 30.09.2015г.  
    С  уважением,
ЗАО "МЗК-2008"
Зам. Генерального  директора Стрельцов Дмитрий  Евгеньевич   8(495)564-83-23  доб.162

 (внимание активная ссылка!!!)
По ссылке инфицированный архив. Dr.web определяет угрозу как Trojan.Encoder.2178
Будьте внимательны!

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

